

Pull live sites into InVision for development feedback - andyorsow
http://blog.invisionapp.com/livecapture-bring-the-web-into-invision/

======
grexi
Nice approach. It's often forgotten that the design process does not stop in
Photoshop / "the PNG world".

Usersnap offers a similar chrome + firefox extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/usersnap/khehmhbaa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/usersnap/khehmhbaabkepkojebhcpjifcmojdmgd)

You can even annotate right in the browser, without leaving the current page
(other than the invision extension).

~~~
grexi
Oh, I forgot: You can add the Usersnap widget even to your live website, so
your customers can leave feedback without installing a chrome extension :-)

